

Does your mobile app feel ancient after Paper? - mayankkumar
http://appiterate.com/does-your-mobile-app-feel-ancient/?utm_source=HN&utm_medium=Social&utm_campaign=Dis

======
varunsharma13
With Paper, it is evident that online social networks are getting closer to
physical world networks...being used for much more than only "sharing"
photos/moments. They are also serving a larger purpose now. It is news today,
and will be much more tomorrow!

